# School Market Day Ideas Help please?



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

My daughter has got her school market day in 3 weeks and she must have homemade goodies to sell.
Last time I ended up making lucky packets, cupcakes and homemade lemonade.
It cost me a fortune and she ended selling the stuff at a loss because she got tired.

Any ideas for cheap homemade goods she can make would be welcome!
I'm broke as hell so no expensive goods.
Lemonade is out, we would have to buy bottled water and the lemons are out of season and expensive right now.
My oven is also not great for baking.


----------



## Merlot (Oct 23, 2012)

Southern Vogue: Halloween Peeps in a Jar

The ones in the plastic baggie wouldn't be bad.  

Migtht have some more ideas but off to dr.  will post asap!


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2012)

This recipe is really good:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/best-banana-bread-ive-ever-had-4730-3.html
Y

#54

You could do cookies/muffins in a jar. There are lots of recipes for the same on the Internet. Our dog rescue group did dog biscuits in a jar for a breed specialty. We made 100 jars--they sold out over three days.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you guys


----------



## Merlot (Oct 23, 2012)

Chocolate Pretzels Recipe : Robin Miller : Recipes : Food Network

You could probably get this stuff from the dollar store? 

the earlier post.. I guess I had halloween in my head!

OR.....Just a cheap box of brownies would work. People love brownies! 
Tha banana bread would be good. When we did a breakfast for the facility I work at, my co- workers banana bread was the star of the day!  (Assuming your oven could handle that stuff!)


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2012)

Snip, I get brownie mix and delvis food cake mix on sale about 1.88 then with the cake mix I add mayo instead of oil and put them into a 13x9 cake pan, cut into 26 pieces and then into baggies from the 1.00 store all things I get there you come out ahead the brownies I add cinnamon,espresso powder, milk instead of water cut as i do the cake you will need to decide. But if you have a dollar store go there you'd be suprissed at what you 'll find. If you would like the recipes I'll PM you with them as well as the rose water, saffron ice cresm I've been hunting for.
kades (ma)


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 23, 2012)

Snip?

How many goodies is she required to bring?

Any type of restrictions? We know how p/c schools are now. Some food items are banned at a few schools around here. We can't have the food police after her.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> Snip?
> 
> How many goodies is she required to bring?
> 
> Any type of restrictions? We know how p/c schools are now. Some food items are banned at a few schools around here. We can't have the food police after her.


 
No particular amount. It's part of her exams. She must just bring homemade food items to sell and she gets marked on her marketing skills and the profit she makes etc.
She's in a SA government school, as long as the treats don't contain razor blades she'll be allowed to sell them


----------



## jabbur (Oct 23, 2012)

Rice krispies treats are always a hit in our area.  They are easy and cheap to make.  Cereal, butter, marshmallows.  I've seen them made with coco krispies as well as cheerios for variety.  One year for preschool, I was responsible for snacks starting with the letter R.  I made these and added some red food coloring to the mallow mix and made them red.  With this in mind, you could maybe add some color and make them in her school colors or use the colors from your flag.  If you'd like, I can post a recipe for some peanut butter/butterscotch ones too.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 23, 2012)

jabbur said:


> Rice krispies treats are always a hit in our area. They are easy and cheap to make. Cereal, butter, marshmallows. I've seen them made with coco krispies as well as cheerios for variety. One year for preschool, I was responsible for snacks starting with the letter R. I made these and added some red food coloring to the mallow mix and made them red. With this in mind, you could maybe add some color and make them in her school colors or use the colors from your flag. If you'd like, I can post a recipe for some peanut butter/butterscotch ones too.


 
Thank you  This sounds like a good idea, please do send the other recipes.
I buy brand name cereal for cheap at the factory. They sell the cereal with damaged boxes for less than half the price. I have a contact there. it's all Kellog's.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Chocolate Pretzels Recipe : Robin Miller : Recipes : Food Network



Those Chocolate pretzels sound amazing


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 23, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> This recipe is really good:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f23/best-banana-bread-ive-ever-had-4730-3.html
> Y
> ...



I have been looking for a good bb recipe, thanks CWS


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 23, 2012)

Maybe Chinese noodle nests:  http://www.cooks.com/rec/search/0,1-0,chinese_noodle_nest,FF.html

All done stove top.  You can see the variety.  I like the chocolate and peanut butter types, and you can get big bags of the crunchy noodles here, not just the cans, I like China Boy brand.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 23, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> No particular amount. It's part of her exams. She must just bring homemade food items to sell and she gets marked on her marketing skills and the profit she makes etc.
> She's in a SA government school, as long as the treats don't contain razor blades she'll be allowed to sell them


Well that leaves my suggestion out. 

Just kidding, of course! I was going to mention Rice Krispie treats, but that has already been covered. 

Fudge is also done on top of the stove and is always a big hit. Peanutbutter fudge is good too.


----------



## Cindercat (Oct 23, 2012)

Rice Krispie Treats is a good idea. Kids love those. You could also get a package of Chocolate Almond Bark and some dollar store twist or rod hard pretzels. Melt the Almond Bark in the microwave and dip the pretzels in the warm bark. Let cool on wax paper. You can drizzle with melted white Almond Bark or sprinkle with colored sugar or sprinkles while the bark is still wet. It would take more time to prepare than Rice Krispie Treats but it would probably be different than what others are selling.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 23, 2012)

Snip I've been thinking how about checks cereal my kids love them and the recipe should be right on the box. They are NOT sweet and I use the whole box of the rice  checks I have a recipe if you want me to send it along with the mayo cake recipe and the rose water saffron ice cream for you
Let me know I will Pm you.
kades (ma)


----------



## jabbur (Oct 23, 2012)

Peanut Butter Treats (makes 24 squares)

1 12oz pkg butterscotch chips
1 cup peanut butter (creamy or crunchy)
6 cups Rice Krispies cereal

Combine the butterscotch chips and peanut butter in a large saucepan.  Stir over low heat until smooth.  Remove from heat and add cereal.  Stir until well coated.  Press mixture into a buttered 9x13 pan.  Chill and cut into squares.

You can melt the chips and peanut butter in the microwave also.


----------



## CWS4322 (Oct 23, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> I have been looking for a good bb recipe, thanks CWS


Kylie--I HATE bananas, but I love this banana bread. It is amazing if you like moist banana bread. It is NOT like traditional banana bread. It is more like a sponge cake. And even more awesome if you add chocolate chips or walnuts or chopped dates. Use brown paper bags instead of parchment paper. That's what the chef who gave me the recipe told me. The ones on the Internet don't include that step. And you want really ripe bananas (that should tell you how much I like this bread--I hate the smell of bananas). I use a potato masher to mash them.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 23, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> No particular amount. It's part of her exams. She must just bring homemade food items to sell and she gets marked on her marketing skills and the profit she makes etc.
> She's in a SA government school, as long as the treats don't contain razor blades she'll be allowed to sell them



Heya Snip,

You've probably already read my PM.. Ditch it! 
Here's the idea I was working on. Waiting for them to finish chilling in the fridge. I'll post picks later tonight. It's just an idea. Thinking outside of the box. Recipe of the Week: Wild Bird’s Seed Wreath « Main Street Animal Services of Hopkinton

Technically the rules haven't specified feeding what? Why not feed the birds? I'll give one to my bird. If he gets "Snippy" I'll just say fine! Outside birds will like them.

It was very simple and cheap to make. Cookie cutters, lids from jars would work for molds to. You probably already have the ingredients on hand.

Raffia wrapped sandwich bags, tagged with a hand written card attached stating what it is. I'm sure it will sell like crazy. Why not feed the winter birds. It will take care of the marketing, she made it. 

Munky.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 23, 2012)

Merlot said:


> Chocolate Pretzels Recipe : Robin Miller : Recipes : Food Network
> 
> You could probably get this stuff from the dollar store?
> 
> ...


 
I vote for the chocolate-dipped pretzle sticks.  I've seen them a few times, & thought about giving them as gifts.

How about some spooky truffles...

halloween truffles - Google Search


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 24, 2012)

So many great ideas, thank you all! I will give Caitlin all the options and she can pick 2 that she wants to make


----------



## taxlady (Oct 24, 2012)

Who is buying this stuff? The other kids? Adults?

I was thinking something along the lines of Cracker Jacks. Popcorn and peanuts are pretty cheap.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 24, 2012)

Here you go Snip.

I had to redo the recipe to make it work. The recipe in the link I put up didn't work out. It crumbled, didn't want to come out of the mold. Put me back to square 1. Watch me pull a bird outta my hat. Rethought the recipe. Knowing that my Cockatiel loves honey I redid the recipe. Worked out great. I'm his Budgie. 

Here's the recipe

Honey Treats
4 C Bird seed
1 C Honey
1/4 C flour
1 package of Knox Gelatin
1/2 C water

Mix the Gelatin & water together. Simmer on low until dissolved.
Mix the bird seed & flour together. Add the water, gelatin. Mix well.
Add the Honey last. You might need a little less. If you can form a semi hard sticky ball with the seeds it's ready to go.

Preheat your oven to 350. I know you don't like yours that much. All your going to have to watch for is how they look while baking.

Pick your molds.. I used silicon hearts, filled and then frozen. Removed from those molds before baking. I put them on a cookie sheet to bake.  The nonstick small bundt (sp) pan & doughnut pan. Lightly oil them with vegetable oil. Cooked them in the pans. They were then inverted onto wax paper. Let them release as they cooled.

Pat the seeds into the molds tightly. Butter knife works great for smoothing them out. Poke a hole in the center if need be. Can be done immediately after they are removed from the oven. Bake in the oven for 10 min or so. Depending on the mold. The Bundt took 16 min.

These after they cooled were very hard. Just like the treats you would buy at the store.

I wrapped a few up in a sammich bag. Shrinked wrapped a few. Tied raffia strings so that they will be ready to hang in  a tree or bird cage. Left the rest as they are to show you how they will look when done.







Munky.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 25, 2012)

I was reminded of this thread when I was just now making some Popcorn to munch while watching an old movie this rainy day. Then I thought, Caramel Corn. For your daughter. I see TaxLady was thinking similar lines. Popcorn is inexpensive and home made caramel shouldn't be too expensive either, to toss with the popcorn. Plus, any unsold, keeps and it can be an after school snack so there is no waste.


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 28, 2012)

*S.O.S. Snip!!*

Hey, hey Snip 

Your not going to believe this one. It actually did happen. The rest of you will probably get a laugh out of it. Another Luuuucy moment for the books for me! Your Lil' Sweet cakes might want NOT to try the bird feeder idea.

I put one in my birds cage. One of the small treats. Didn't dare put the doughnuts in. If they bumped him in the head it probably would have killed him. Well, we can't have that.. Anyways he took a taste. Never tried it again.
I though he was just getting used to a different shaped treat.

Yesterday Hubby took one to work. Hung it out the window. Birds are always flying around. As the afternoon sun hit it, the honey started to melt. It slipped off the hanger to the ground. One bird stopped to check it out. Sniffed it carefully, jumped all around it. Took one bite. Looked at it again, that lil' sucker hopped backwards as far away from it as it could get. Didn't dare turn its back to it. My Husband was watching the whole thing.

It flew off and told all the other birdies about it. None of them came back! 

Could you imagine if it had eaten any more it could have been it's last bite! Poor things beak would get stuck together like glue. LOL!!!

We can't have her making them, then having a classmate come back and tell her, "YOU! killed my Parakeet!!!!" That would be traumatizing.

My husband got a good laugh out of it. We were making jokes about it all night. Too funny.
Yeah they met the trash can today.

Just letting you know be afraid. Be VERY afraid! 

Munky.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

It flew off and told all the other birdies about it. None of them came back! 

Could you imagine if it had eaten any more it could have been it's last bite! Poor things beak would get stuck together like glue. LOL!!!

We can't have her making them, then having a classmate come back and tell her, "YOU! killed my Parakeet!!!!" That would be traumatizing.

My husband got a good laugh out of it. We were making jokes about it all night. Too funny.
Yeah they met the trash can today.

Just letting you know be afraid. Be VERY afraid! 

Munky.[/QUOTE]


Great story munky! Nice to start my day with a laugh!
You're not going to believe this?! My daughter read the recipe and said she wants to make them with nuts and seeds that humans can eat and caramel (like in peanut brittle)
She didn't want the honey, she was scared it would melt since SA is so hot!!! Guess she was right 
My 10 yr old outsmarted both of us  I thought it would work too!!!
She's still making them but for people, birdies are all safe


----------



## Cindercat (Nov 30, 2012)

Snip, How did Caitlin's marketing project turn out?  What did she decide to make?


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 3, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> Snip, How did Caitlin's marketing project turn out? What did she decide to make?


 
She ended up making a healthy brittle with seeds, rice crispy treats and homemade lemonade 
It went well. Will only know what marks she got when she gets her report card.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds like learning projects can be fun at school too.  

If she has occasion to do this again,   Click Google Images.  Look at Dipped pretzels or dipped pretzel rods for some cute ideas with recipes behind the pictures.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 3, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Sounds like learning projects can be fun at school too.
> 
> If she has occasion to do this again, Click Google Images. Look at Dipped pretzels or dipped pretzel rods for some cute ideas with recipes behind the pictures.


 
Thanks  I'll keep that in mind next time. She has to do it every year.


----------

